# Itchy Skin?



## Eva

My puppy's been scratching and chewing at himself quite a bit lately...I've checked for fleas and there aren't any but he seems uncomfortable and itchy.
I know that Havanese can have problems with dry skin and so I'm wondering if there are any products that may help him out? 
I did give him a bath yesterday morning. We used Earthbath puppy shampoo.
(ingredients are... Purified water, natural cleansers,aloe vera,natural cherry essence, olive oil squalene) 
His itching seemed to increase after his blow dry. Is there a conditioner or something that may help? 
Thanks


----------



## Poornima

Benji had dry skin when he was a puppy. The vet recommended cod fish oil after ruling out possible food allergies. However, I couldn't stand the fishy smell on his breath, toys and his bedding. I started him on olive oil (1 teaspoon a day mixed with his food). It helped relieve his itch. Salmon oil is good too (Jane, Lincoln and Scout's mom uses it). But Benji refused to eat Salmon oil after a few days. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jill in Mich

This seems to be a really bad time for environmental allergies - may be that. I got a special, topical, antihistimine lotion at the vets if the itching is in specific areas. You might want to call the vet (to avoid the cost of an appointment) to see if there's anything they can recommend.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

It could be an allergy to his food too~ What is he eating right now?
Lots of time corn and wheat can make them itchy.


----------



## Eva

I'll try olive oil and see if it helps until I can get some Salmon oil (he loves freeze dried salmon and so I think that he should like it) . 
I took him to the Vet today and she said that he's a little young for food allergies(which I thought it may be) and that it was probably just dry skin. She didn't seem to think that it was anything to worry about. I just want him to be as comfortable as possible. I know how uncomfortable dry skin can be. 
Would an oatmeal based conditioner help or should I just stick to supplemental oil?


----------



## mintchip

Soaps and detergents could also be the cause. 
Be sure to keep a "diary" of everything you try and results etc


----------



## Eva

MopTop Havanese said:


> It could be an allergy to his food too~ What is he eating right now?
> Lots of time corn and wheat can make them itchy.


He's eating Eukanuba Small breed Puppy food (which has wheat and corn I believe  )
and Merrick Puppy Plate canned food. I'm going to transition him to Merrick Dry food as well this week and see if that help his itchy skin.


----------



## EstrellaVila

It could also be sarcoptic mange, and is hard to diagnose. Here is a link I found while looking up itchy dogs http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?articleid=764


----------



## Eva

EstrellaVila said:


> It could also be sarcoptic mange, and is hard to diagnose. Here is a link I found while looking up itchy dogs http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?articleid=764


 I'll keep an eye out for symptoms but I really hope that we're not dealing with mange...that would be awful! Hopefully a change in diet and the addition of Salmon Oil to his diet will help.


----------



## Havtahava

Eva, you already have a lot of suggestions, but if you are noticing increased itchiness after bathing, you may want to make sure you aren't scrubbing down to the scalp, removing his natural skin oils. Just lightly wash dirt out of the hair and see if that helps. In addition, make sure you don't blow dry the hair with too high of heat (none or low) so you don't irritate the skin.


----------

